# 1p8t mini rotary



## bschobs (May 9, 2020)

Found and ordered a couple of these, is it the right one for the arachnid?









						Mini 8-Way Rotary Selector Switch - SP8T
					

When you need a lot of options, you need a Mini 8-Way Rotary Selector Switch. This is basically a single-pole to 8-throw switch. As you rotate the knob around, the middle pin will make  ...




					www.adafruit.com
				




Thanks!


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 9, 2020)

Yes


----------



## bschobs (May 9, 2020)

Good deal! Thanks!


----------



## bschobs (May 9, 2020)

Now if I can just find that crystal with small bear bearing closed... ?


----------



## Robert (May 9, 2020)

bschobs said:


> Now if I can just find that crystal with small bear bearing closed... ?











						32.768 kHz Crystal Cylender 3 x 8 mm
					

KDS - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




Here's the 3.3V regulator too:








						L78L33ACZ 78L33 + 3.3V Voltage Regulator IC
					

SGS THOMSON - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## bschobs (May 9, 2020)

Thanks! Do you think the quality on the Tayda crystal is ok?


----------



## phi1 (May 9, 2020)

It’s worked fine for me a few times.


----------



## Ratimus (May 12, 2020)

Heads up - Adafruit is now sold out, but these folks have them: https://www.robotshop.com/en/mini-8-way-rotary-selector-switch-sp8t.html


----------



## steelplayer (May 12, 2020)

Thanks for the heads-up on robotshop.com! 

Heads-up: Was able to get a couple, but they're out of stock as well -- resupply expected June 1.


----------



## Robert (May 16, 2020)

The 1P8T and 2P4T rotary switches arrived today, just have to get them counted in the morning then they'll be available.


----------



## Gordo (May 16, 2020)

THIS is great news.  Will be watching the store like a hawk and also gives me a cheezy excuse to pick up a few new projects...


----------



## Robert (May 16, 2020)

The 1P8T, 2P4T, and 1/4" jacks are available now.


----------



## Kroars (Jun 6, 2020)

Ratimus said:


> Heads up - Adafruit is now sold out, but these folks have them: https://www.robotshop.com/en/mini-8-way-rotary-selector-switch-sp8t.html


Thank you so very much for the heads up!!! Just ordered a handful from RS!!!


----------



## mstrat (Jun 7, 2020)

bschobs said:


> Thanks! Do you think the quality on the Tayda crystal is ok?



I've used it many times without a problem.


----------



## Makemoremusic (Oct 24, 2021)

Random aside, does anybody know off hand what size knobs would fit on this? There’s no description on the small bear page.


----------



## Paradox916 (Oct 24, 2021)

bschobs said:


> Thanks! Do you think the quality on the Tayda crystal is ok?


I believe you could also use a clock module In place of the crystal it’s appropriate for your application, if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## phi1 (Oct 24, 2021)

Makemoremusic said:


> Random aside, does anybody know off hand what size knobs would fit on this? There’s no description on the small bear page.


Regular set screw 6.35mm knobs fit it, that’s what I always use.  Not sure if any knurled shaft pots press onto it.


----------



## Dan M (Oct 24, 2021)

Mouser stocks them too (I don’t remember that being true last year):



			https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Adafruit/2925?qs=%2Fha2pyFaduh07FuJIQU8QfmJrDjjs0%252BN%252BKzEZsSr3VUAtdnxSWUurw%3D%3D


----------

